# makiter rapid charger DC18RA



## dieterweb (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I bought a makita toolset including the rapid charger DC18RA. I am living in Germany, but bought this in the US.

At home I used a plug converter to plugin the charger. Because we have 220V plugin it in has blown my device. This was not the most intelligent thing I have ever done :no:

I opened the charger. The high voltage has blown up the first electrical component located directly where the power cable comes in. It has a black
cleading.

I ask an electician to repair it, but without the circuit he does not know what component the blown up thing was. 
If something was written on it, it is not readable any more.

Makita does not want or cannot send me a circuit.

Can anybody tell me what component this exacly is? Or does anybody know where I can get a circuit?

Thank you for any help,
dieterweb


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

dieterweb said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I bought a makita toolset including the rapid charger DC18RA. I am living in Germany, but bought this in the US.
> 
> ...


*Welcome Dieterweb!*

If you look on EBay, you'll find more than just a few DC18RA chargers for the lithium-ion packs at fairly reasonable prices. You may even get lucky and win a low bid auction for one. Shipping to Germany from the U.S. may be high but I'm guessing that more than one electronic component got damaged and you'll be on a merry-go-round of parts changing, if you can find them. When you get the new charger, you may try running it from a 12VDC to 110V AC car power converter plugged into your car's cigarette lighter socket until you can figure out a better (safer) way to operate it off of your wall current with an adapter.

Good luck!


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

*Dieterweb*, there are more than just a few listings in *EBay Germany* for the Makita charger and although I do not speak or read German, it appears that several sellers have already answered potential bidders that it works with 220V. Might be worth a look-see.


----------

